# Desperate for Help! Winter tyres.



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

I have replaced our tyres from

VANCO
205R
14C
109/107P
M+S 

with

VANCO
205R
14C
109/107P

Sadly, due to my mistake when picking the van up I didn't notice that the new tyres weren't M+S rated. The tyre place say all they've done is fitted what I asked for and won't take them back now they're fitted.
It would seem I am stuck with them.
My question is 
How do I stand with touring in France/Italy with those tyres at this time of year. Are these tyres legal. Will I need snow chains/socks? 

Re-fitting the old tyres is not an option as they have now gone to the incinerator. :-(


I feel absolutely foolish and that I may have made one very expensive mistake.


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Just had an update from the tyre place. They phoned Continental UK who say that they don't do a 205/14c in an M+S trye and never have!

It seems to be going from worse to worser.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

What model of Vanco Tyres did you have?
What version / model name of Vanco do you have on now?

In some regions of Europe, it is illegal to drive on the roads unless your tyres bear the Severe Winter Snowflake symbol.

Let me know, see if we can help

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*profile*

What profile are the tyres?

70/75/80?

In other words

205/70/14 or 205/75/14 or 205/80/14

I am guessing they are 205/80/14C as you left out the profile?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

These are Budget Winters with the Snowflake Icon

These are briliant tyres, but not Snowflake marked

These are a Continental second brand, don't know much about the tyre or if Severe winter marked.


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

*Re: profile*



teemyob said:


> What profile are the tyres?
> 
> 70/75/80?
> 
> ...


Hi
I'm told that these tyres don't have a profile. I've been out to the van and checked and could not find one. The only markings are:-

205R14C 109/107P
65 PSI
Thread 6 ply 2 polyester 2 steel 2 nylon
Sidewall 2 ply polyester
Load Range D Max load single 1030 kg (2271lbs) @ 450 KPA (65PSI) cold

DOT HWKU EP4E


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Sorry I cant help with your problem but, I have been trying to get some sense off tyre companies for "all weather"tyres. I called Continental Tyres Germany, for travel over there, they recommended to me to use Vanco four season tyres, went on their web site only to find out that the "four season" tyres are discontinued, the mind boggles.
Michelin say to use their Agillis [product code no 012704] which are M&S marked.
Still cant get a price for any of them though not even off MYTYRES.

Ron

My tyre size is 215/75/16R


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, Been reading your post, if it doesnt state a profile on your tyres eg 205/14 then it will be an 80 profile. You dont say if you are going up into the mountains in France or Italy, if you are then on certain roads there are signs showing a tyre with a chain on it which means on these roads you must carry chains whether or not the weather is bad so therefore it is a must to have them. Snow socks I have not used them yet but I am planning to buy a set and they certainly look good but for legality you must have chains and not socks.
As far as winter tyres go, if you are going to be driving on snow or ice they are fantastic and really worth having , France and Italy as far as I gather are not mandatory. If you check with the AA travel site and some tyre company sites they will tell you the laws for each country.
Derek


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Sorry I cant help with your problem but, I have been trying to get some sense off tyre companies for "all weather"tyres. I called Continental Tyres Germany, for travel over there, they recommended to me to use Vanco four season tyres, went on their web site only to find out that the "four season" tyres are discontinued, the mind boggles.
> Michelin say to use their Agillis [product code no 012704] which are M&S marked.
> Still cant get a price for any of them though not even off MYTYRES.
> ...


I have just bought some New Michelin Agilis ALPIN, 205/75/16C from Event, came out at around £110 each fitted at home. They are coming tommorow.

I don't understand why people have problems with mytyres. I ordered some Goodyear Ultragrip 7+ Winters for my Daughter last week, arrived this morning.

You could always go slightly narrower with your tyres (better for snow!).

These Nokians are showing as in-stock and at a good price £100 on 29/11/10 £115 when I edited this today 1/12/10

The above will not effect your speedo or ECU.
BUT CHECK YOUR TYRE LOAD RATING/REQUIREMENT!

OR

If you have wads of Cash - OUCH These were £225 on 29/11/10 and today when I edit it they are £115, some drop

TM


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your advice and suggestions.

I spoke to a very helpful guy called Craig at Continental who also suggested a few useful websites when it comes to tyres:-

TyreTraders

eTyres

and

Black Circles


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Event or Non Event*



teemyob said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Event Tyres was a non Event.

Well I have the tyres but they could not fit them!

TM


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

These seem like a good price for a good tyre :

Tyre Traders - Toyo H09


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Price*



Bill_Posters said:


> These seem like a good price for a good tyre :
> 
> Tyre Traders - Toyo H09


Not a bad price.

Bear in mond what I said regarding the snowflake icon.

TM


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Costco have told me that although they do not carry winter tyres as a stock item - they can order them in and have them for you within two days. Michelins I believe.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costco Michelin*



Hezbez said:


> Costco have told me that although they do not carry winter tyres as a stock item - they can order them in and have them for you within two days. Michelins I believe.


I have been waiting 4 weeks for Costco to get me two different sizes of Michelin. Still without them now and the discount offer has finished so will not be having them.

TM


----------

